# Is one coat of stain enough?



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

hayzen said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm staining some wood quarter rounds and I was told to stain it once, let it dry after a few hours, stain again, wait again, and then one coat of varnish.
> 
> ...


If you like the first coat, go ahead and apply the varnish, no need for a second coat of stain.


----------



## NCpaint1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Yep agreed


----------



## hayzen (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks, I'll do that. 

Also, I bought some flexible quarter round that is supposedly stainable. I stained it with one coat and it's still not completely dry yet even after one day's time. Am I suppose to buy a specific type of stain for flexible trim?

Even if the stain isn't completely dry, can I apply the varnish anyway?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Even if the stain isn't completely dry, can I apply the varnish anyway? 

I would not,:no:don't know why it would not dry, is it real wood? Maybe take a hair dryer to it.


----------



## hayzen (Jul 28, 2009)

chrisn said:


> I would not,:no:don't know why it would not dry, is it real wood? Maybe take a hair dryer to it.


The flexible quarter round is made of some rubber material.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Does it say it can be stained?


----------



## NCpaint1 (Aug 13, 2009)

NO HAIR DRYER!! Use a fan. Heat will pull the stain and cause bubbles. On vinyl molding like you have, there really isnt any penetration to speak of, it just sits on the surface, longer dry time is normal. Is the color matching? You could try a GEL stain if it needs to be darker.


----------



## hayzen (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks for the warning. After a couple of days, it finally dried and the colour matches well. Thanks for all the help.


----------

